# 01045 - Tiptronic Switch (F189) help please. 2003 1.8t jetta



## dub703 (Nov 24, 2004)

okay so here goes. . . about 2 years ago my shifter broke. I bought a whole new shifter assembly. recently i noticed my guide piece was cracked not allowing me to get into tip mode. I went to the dealership and purchased a new guide and installed. I tried going into tip mode and nothing is happening. on the instrument panel it still says PRND321. not 12345.... on the shifter assembly all the lights light up fine. new designed guide slides much easier. I ran i vag com scan yesterday and this is the code i got.

01045 - Tiptronic Switch (F189)

I am wondering how to go about this... is the tip switch the circuit board? I have heard it could also be magnet? magnet is located inside the new guide piece correct? SOMEONE PLEASE HELP:banghead::screwy:


----------



## dub703 (Nov 24, 2004)

dub703 said:


> okay so here goes. . . about 2 years ago my shifter broke. I bought a whole new shifter assembly. recently i noticed my guide piece was cracked not allowing me to get into tip mode. I went to the dealership and purchased a new guide and installed. I tried going into tip mode and nothing is happening. on the instrument panel it still says PRND321. not 12345.... on the shifter assembly all the lights light up fine. new designed guide slides much easier. I ran i vag com scan yesterday and this is the code i got.
> 
> 01045 - Tiptronic Switch (F189)
> 
> I am wondering how to go about this... is the tip switch the circuit board? I have heard it could also be magnet? magnet is located inside the new guide piece correct? SOMEONE PLEASE HELP:banghead::screwy:



i also cleared the code... drove around for about 20min ran another scan and code is not coming up in second scan... what does this mean??? BUMP!!


----------



## dub703 (Nov 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please post the Auto-Scan so we can see which brand, year, make, model of the car and which transmission is installed. Also post the complete part number(s) of the replaced components so we can determine where the magnets or circuit board are located.

Edit, I see "2003 1.8t jetta" but the scan and info will be helpful.


----------



## dub703 (Nov 24, 2004)

*first scan *

new guide housing.... vw part # from dealer --1J0713273C-- 

Wednesday,03,August,2011,19:37:55:24548
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 3VWSE69MX3M142468 Mileage: 181870km/113008miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 LQ
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0007 
Coding: 07550
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 78F42E947243
3VWSE69MX3M142468 VWZ7Z0C6855900

1 Fault Found:
18613 - Performance Malfunction in Cooling System 
P2181 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09A-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09A 927 750 BD
Component: AG5 Getriebe 09A 0237 
VCID: 6ED808CC0007

3 Faults Found:
00300 - Transmission Fluid Temp. Sensor (G93) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00526 - Brake Light Switch-F 
28-10 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
01045 - Tiptronic Switch (F189) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 K
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3260DCBCD4BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 27563DE8EF7D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 906 N
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V65 
Coding: 07234
Shop #: WSC 09454 
VCID: 336ED9B82BA5
3VWSE69MX3M142468 VWZ7Z0C6855900

1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E496B49A33

1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3776EDA83FDD

Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0009 

Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0009 

Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0009 

Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0009 

1 Fault Found:
01179 - Incorrect Key Programming 
35-00 - - 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dub703 (Nov 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## dub703 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## dub703 (Nov 24, 2004)

[email protected] Parts said:


> DUMP!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey dopey.
> 
> ...


Okay.... can you please explain this better?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Sure you may query the repair manual or ask what you specifically don't understand.


----------



## dub703 (Nov 24, 2004)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Sure you may query the repair manual or ask what you specifically don't understand.



ADP of TB ??

01-04-060 and 063 ??

also where is the break light switch located?? 

thank you so much... i will also look in the Bentley manual.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

dub703 said:


> ADP of TB ??
> 
> 01-04-060 and 063 ??
> 
> ...


I think he is suggesting a Throttle Body Alignment after you do the work.

See http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Throttle_Body_Alignment_(TBA)

Usually the Break Light switch is somewhere along the leg of the Break Pedal.


----------



## dub703 (Nov 24, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

This 09A Wiki page is pretty new: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/5-Speed_Automatic_Transmission_(09A)

After the TBA you can run the Kick-Down in the Engine: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...asic_Settings#Kick-Down_Basic_Settings_in_ECM


----------



## pfeiffer50 (Oct 12, 2011)

hey dub 703 i have a q if you could help me out. i recently broke the guide to my 1.8t's tiptronic. i had to pull the piece that's on the shifter and all the black plastic guide that slid up and down it to even get it to get into drive. so now i can't go to tip mode at all. how much did ur guide cost, do you have a part number, and if u installed it yourself how hard was it to install? thanks a bunch


----------



## pfeiffer50 (Oct 12, 2011)

nvm about the part number i found it but any install advice would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## hytron (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a similar problem with the code:

1 Fault Found:
01045 - Tiptronic Switch (F189) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal

When I shift in reverse, you can hear a relay buzzing under the dash above the foot area. The manual shifting does not work at all. I tried scanning it with VCDS and each of the regular positions (P-R-N-D-4-3-2) shows correctly under the measuring blocks (cant remember the measuring block number right now, but it could be 12 as mentioned already here), but when I switch over to manual portion, nothing happens in VCDS when I hold toward + or -. While driving the vehicle, it does *not* shift manually when you try to use + or - either. I am assuming the switch located under the shift knob is bad or has some issues, but I did not take it apart yet.

The vehicle in question is 2003 VW Jetta 1.8T (AWP engine)

Any ideas? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

Here is the full scan:

Saturday,18,April,2015,21:50:11:33162
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 14.10.2.0
Data version: 20150311
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: 
Mileage: 173151mi Repair Order: Start2


Chassis Type: 9M (9M - VW Jetta IV (1998 > 2014))
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57
75 76

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09A-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09A 927 750 AJ
Component: AG5 Getriebe 09A 0215 
VCID: 73E5DAE84134A2B963D-5140

1 Fault Found:
01045 - Tiptronic Switch (F189) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

